# pastry rings



## zbakergirl (May 25, 2015)

Hi guys, I am really stuck. I need to make individual tarts, round ones and I have got the rings but I have no idea how to use them. They have no bottom and are juat rings, and I have no idea how to get a good round shape like the pros. Please can someome help. Thank you.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Tart shells usually come with a bottom and the ring like a miniature spring form pan. These sound like they might be English Muffin rings?

Yet....they might be something new.

To that end, you may need a non-stick material like *Silpat* to place the rings on. Depending on the size of *Silpat* you may be able to get as many as 8-9 tart rings on it. Prepare and roll your dough as per usual and place, crimp and adjust in the rings as they are on the sheet.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

If this is what you have, it's a tart ring, it just has flat (not fluted) sides and is easier to use. With a fluted side, you need the bottom so you can push the tart shell out. With a flat side, you just lift the ring and you're done. I'm noticing that more and more places are using these flat sided rings:

http://www.jbprince.com/professional-culinary-molds/deep-tart-ring-325-inch-diam.asp

Just as Chefross describes above, depending on your dough, you can use parchment or a silpat on a full sheet pan; fit the dough in as you would in a larger pan, you might want to finesse the inside bottom edge with your knuckle or if you have one of those tamper tools (that you use for a fleximold) that can work. Dock if you need to, bake as usual.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

All we use is the rings. Like JCakes says, develope the inside corners so the dough does not shrink. Don't use too much flour or release on the sides or stretch the dough too much. Press them firmly, the sides have a tendency to collapse down if you blind bake. We weight and blind bake for fruit tarts and such.

A muffin liner works well to weight them. hth's

again like JCakes I'm referring to the Mafter type rings.


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

zbakergirl said:


> Hi guys, I am really stuck. I need to make individual tarts, round ones and I have got the rings but I have no idea how to use them. They have no bottom and are juat rings, and I have no idea how to get a good round shape like the pros. Please can someome help. Thank you.


tart rings do not have bottoms. Tart pans do.

line a sheet pan with parchment paper. Line up your tart rings. Roll out your dough and cut it to approximately the right size circle. Press the dough into the rings and cut off any excess....and bake.

Question: do you just need a bottom "crust" to fill or are you looking for something to bake a tart in? For something filled and baked you will have better luck with individual tart pans over using the tart rings. Think of the tart rings as something better to use to make crusts to fill.


----------



## zbakergirl (May 25, 2015)

Hi, thank you. The rings I have are the ones from jbprince, they have no bottom. I will do as you said. Thank you


----------



## zbakergirl (May 25, 2015)

Hi, thank you. I will take this om board.


----------



## zbakergirl (May 25, 2015)

I had seen a professional chef make a strip of pastry around the sides and then place a circular piece in the middle. Hence, I was wondering if there was a tutorial. Thank you to everyone for replying, much appreciated


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

That sounds labor intensive and not necessary unless you would like the side made of a different product.


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

zbakergirl said:


> I had seen a professional chef make a strip of pastry around the sides and then place a circular piece in the middle. Hence, I was wondering if there was a tutorial. Thank you to everyone for replying, much appreciated


search YouTube as you would google.... put in your key words and see what comes up. 

as for using two pieces of dough.... why make it so much work? You also run the risk of having gaps in the bottom and sides of your tart shell. One piece pushed gently into the ring and pressed down will do you just fine.


----------

